# Oh Really, That's Interesting.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most everything seems to be gloom and doom anymore. Almost everything you hear anymore is not good for a cheerful soul.

So, I thought I would try and start a fun and refreshing topic for us to participate in for a change of pace.

What I would like to see us do is this; Tell us something about yourself that we did not know. It can be anything, but hopefully fun, lighthearted, and interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll bite Mike, I have a growing solar panel on top of my head, seems to be getting bigger every year.  What some folks call a bald spot, the only advantageous thing I have is being 6' 4" tall a lot of folks can't see it if I stay standing up.  :lol: 

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

r82230 said:


> I'll bite Mike, I have a growing solar panel on top of my head, seems to be getting bigger every year.   :lol:
> 
> Larry


You have one of those too Larry? Although mine isn't a solar panel, mine comes from all the gray matter inside pushing the hair follicles out....

An interesting nugget about me, I make a mean Macaroni and Cheese in the oven.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours started a food truck this year, their hours are pretty limited when it’s out on location, but every time I help them now at their farm they send me home with something delicious!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Our farm motto is "We are not discouraged."


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

One of our daughters got married last weekend. Had an absolutely gorgeous day for it, and everything went perfectly! She has been blessed with a great husband, and we have been blessed with a wonderful son in law. I was an emotional mess, and the water level in the pond actually rose from all my tears!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is something about me that you didn't know....

I have always loved to grow things which I have stated before. But anymore, my favorite thing to grow is Tall Bearded Iris. I have bought many many award winning Iris stock from all over this country and grow and reproduce them here on my farm. I find them just so beautiful and I am fascinated in the hybridization of Iris...creating my own hybrids. I wish I would have started this hobby of mine when I was younger. For some reason I just did not pay much attention to Iris back then. Iris come in every color and color variation under the sun. Some have very large flowers and some have smaller flowers. Some are fragrant some are not. But I enjoy them all.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Here is something about me that you didn't know....
> 
> I have always loved to grow things which I have stated before. But anymore, my favorite thing to grow is Tall Bearded Iris. I have bought many many award winning Iris stock from all over this country and grow and reproduce them here on my farm. I find them just so beautiful and I am fascinated in the hybridization of Iris...creating my own hybrids. I wish I would have started this hobby of mine when I was younger. For some reason I just did not pay much attention to Iris back then. Iris come in every color and color variation under the sun. Some have very large flowers and some have smaller flowers. Some are fragrant some are not. But I enjoy them all.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We had a neighbor who was a corn breeder but loves hybridizing Iris. I wish I would have listened to him more as I'm very interested in it now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so I’m purty much a straight shooter, folks know where I stand, I let it be known. But....I’ll have to admit this, and it’s really hard to say this.....I haven’t, and won’t, even tell me very best friends. But I’ll tell all of my colleagues here.....Damn it, I just can’t do it. Maybe I’ll work up some more courage later.......sorry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok, so I'm purty much a straight shooter, folks know where I stand, I let it be known. But....I'll have to admit this, and it's really hard to say this.....I haven't, and won't, even tell me very best friends. But I'll tell all of my colleagues here.....Damn it, I just can't do it. Maybe I'll work up some more courage later.......sorry


Let me take a wild guess.....your a crossdresser with an affinity for red and black??


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> You have one of those too Larry? Although mine isn't a solar panel, mine comes from all the gray matter inside pushing the hair follicles out....


 There's a difference, seems MY hair follicles started growing from their roots. Eg out from my ears, nose, whatever, instead up. 

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> We had a neighbor who was a corn breeder but loves hybridizing Iris. I wish I would have listened to him more as I'm very interested in it now.


One of the current largest Iris breeders in the US was originally from Minnesota, but moved his family and his operation to Oregon about 100 years ago in search of a more moderate and favorable climate. His name was F.X. Schreiner and now his grandchildren operate one of the largest Iris businesses in the world. They cultivate over 150 acres of Iris.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Let me take a wild guess.....your a crossdresser with an affinity for red and black??


Can't say cross dresser anymore Mike, it's "in transition"


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll go. As busy as we are with everything, my wife and I are huge video game players. We don't do much TV and aren't usually inside before dark but playing anything from new huge games to frogger and tetris (she always whoops me in tetris even after 11 years of trying to beat her) it's a wonderful way for us to do something engaging together that we can both relax and enjoy while doing. Even single player games we'll watch each other play and help all we can. You really get an appreciation for the amount of cooperation you have with each other, which is huge in a relationship of any kind.

Great idea for a topic


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Never thought of them that way - gaming I mean. Just see teenagers doing it all the time and think negatively about it. Thanks for giving me a new perspective!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok, so I'm purty much a straight shooter, folks know where I stand, I let it be known. But....I'll have to admit this, and it's really hard to say this.....I haven't, and won't, even tell me very best friends. But I'll tell all of my colleagues here.....Damn it, I just can't do it. Maybe I'll work up some more courage later.......sorry


Thought I post a pic of my growing solar panel.





  








Solar panel




__
r82230


__
Sep 18, 2020








Was going to post my guess of Big Dawgs' secret, then though no I would just post a video. 






Perhaps, we now know the real owner who shell remain almost famous on HT.  Sorry Todd for possible letting your secret out. I won't tell a soul, in Georgia that is.  :lol:

Larry


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I yell WAR EAGLE when i fly over dawgs farm. he now secretly likes the orange and blue


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

r82230 said:


> I'll bite Mike, I have a growing solar panel on top of my head, seems to be getting bigger every year.  What some folks call a bald spot, the only advantageous thing I have is being 6' 4" tall a lot of folks can't see it if I stay standing up.  :lol:
> 
> Larry


My grandfather used to tell us grandkids that he stuck his head in a rabbit hole and they ate off his hair. We believed that for the longest time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swall01 said:


> I yell WAR EAGLE when i fly over dawgs farm. he now secretly likes the orange and blue


My daughter almost went there, I wouldn't have been too disappointed.....except that she might run into some kin over there and think she can date them . Sorry Tim.....I mean no harm, I just can't help myself....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was going to post my guess of Big Dawgs' secret, then though no I would just post a video. 

Perhaps, we now know the real owner who shell remain almost famous on HT.  Sorry Todd for possible letting your secret out. I won't tell a soul, in Georgia that is.  :lol:

Larry[/quote]

Well, my neighbor has a direct descendant of UGA, Georgiana....
They are so damn ugly they're cute....look like little pigs and they make noises similar to little pigs. 
But so sweet and lovable.....I've taken her to the vet a couple of times and she is a handful when she gets traction. But I have no ownership in UGA the dog, I do however have plenty of ownership (at least I should own a whole damn wing) in the UGA "experience"  I sure am glad I gave up my season tickets tho.....can't afford them things when you have a kid there.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Let me take a wild guess.....your a crossdresser with an affinity for red and black??


No....but you're kinda heading in the right direction, in so much as I am ashamed, disappointed, pissed off, and should probably consider mental therapy to cope with the burden that it's placed upon my shoulders......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't ready....it's too demeaning , but I'll devulge this little tidbit of info.....my wife is definitely the best part of me and I try to always make her happy. The other day was her birthday (she turned 31 )  just yanking yer chain....so for mother's day I gave her 12 damn chickens (that's what she wanted, wasn't my idea) and of course our existing (TSC) store bought coop (for 4 chickens) was a bit small. So I had an old doll house and fixed it up a bit for her....







So now, I'm purty sure that qualifies me as a chicken....ok, well maybe an egg (seeings how I ain't got no roosters) farmer  
I still ain't sure which one come along first, can't seem to solve that riddle, but I like them eggs....and they ain't no "fryers" in the bunch. So there you have it, I'm a egg farmer too.....nothing to see here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good, you did a nice job.....you'll enjoy eating those farm fresh chicken eggs better than playing in that doll house.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm installing native grass/wild flower beds around the home. Getting a handle on it and eventually like to work bigger areas. Seeds are expensive. I have gone as far as not brush hogging any field edges leaving the goldenrod which has resulted in a slightly upset wife who likes well groomed fields.

I'm not a greenie. I will kill every darn weed in the hay fields and pasture. Nothing better than Grazon.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

What a great thread. As I have been enjoying it, I've been thinking about what is interesting about my family or myself. There isn't a whole lot. We farm. My hobby is farming or watching other people farm on you tube. Though secretly, I think when I grow up I would like to be a famous farm video you tuber????. So as I was doing chores this morning, I thought of something. We have a breeding pair of donkeys. The jack is somewhat famous. Our church does a live nativity and we provide the donkey and some sheep for it. It is a great time of fellowship for our church and the community.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> I'm installing native grass/wild flower beds around the home. Getting a handle on it and eventually like to work bigger areas. Seeds are expensive. I have gone as far as not brush hogging any field edges leaving the goldenrod which has resulted in a slightly upset wife who likes well groomed fields.
> 
> I'm not a greenie. I will kill every darn weed in the hay fields and pasture. Nothing better than Grazon.


I am no greenie either....but I do enjoy flowers. I like to buy the tropical milkweed as winter does it in and you don't have to worry about it being invasive. The Monarch butterflies love it and I keep it along the front of the walkway and the Monarch caterpillars will climb the front of the house and make a chrysalis(kind of a cocoon). We had about a dozen or so hatch here and a couple as late as last week. The following is one of my favorite companies to deal with on native grass and wildflower purchases. https://www.outsidepride.com

There is a 1/3 acre behind my sons house where he borders federal land. It was all grown up with junk. I took a rotary mower to it and cleaned it up....run a disc over it and sowed it in Native short Prairie grass. Much to my surprise it caught and year two it was dense. We have sown some Coneflowers, Alfalfa, and Butterfly weed in it and it looks great. If the Feds say anything about it, I will be shocked.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Big Dawg, I want to see the backside. I have pictures in my head of a rounded top door, with "Big Dawg" in arched letters above the door.   But it would still be a good looking dog house to go to. 

Also I didn't realize you were such a cradle robber, a 31 year old wife. Wow, I heard of having a younger wife, but you really, really, really went with a young one. :lol:  :lol: 

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Also I didn't realize you were such a cradle robber, a 31 year old wife. Wow, I heard of having a younger wife, but you really, really, really went with a young one. :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Larry


It's like when my former boss's wife turned 40 many moons ago. He said he was gonna trade her in for 2 20 year olds. 
I looked at him and said " two twenty year olds and a cold drink of water would probably kill you"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....now that's funny Paul. 
I agree, my oldest youngun is fixin to be 40.....seems time really flies by.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so here goes........please don't think less of me, I can't help it, no control over it.
Whew....ain't so sure I can do it.....
So while I've been a havin' my surgeries and such, I got some devastating  news that I hadn't know for 56 years.....my life up until now had been a lie  I had been living in a fantasy land and didn't know it....you see I knew my grandfather had come to South Georgia from Tn, supposedly he killed a man and was fleeing to friendlier areas, this was before the turn of the century. South Georgia was a good place to get lost apparently. He was a preacher and had 12 children one being my mother....so I'm born in 61 and I always thought my dad was an Air Force captain, he and my mother divorced when I was 2, I as the last of 6 kids. So about three years ago, thanks to my son sending off DNA to a website, I find out my dad wasn't really my dad  now let me tell you, for those of you wishing to send off DNA, you might just open up Pandora's box.......it's all good, turns out I knew my sperm donor better than I knew my...well, make believe dad. Btw I don't think he knew anything of this....my sperm donor was a Major League Baseball player. He coached me in football, basketball, baseball.....he was a great guy and for some reason, I always felt a real connection to him but nothing super strong just cared for him, helped him with some of his things he had going on and couldn't handle later in life......now that in and of itself is not really a big deal.....I was fond of him, we had a connection (I don't think he ever knew I was his kid, although the thought had to cross his mind) and he was a good man, married to the same woman for 50yrs, and had three kids.....now here is the problem, and it's a Doosy. I always knew he had an accent that never left him tho he had been here the majority of his life......
Sooooo, there ain't no good way of sayin' this......damn it man! 
My dad was a Yankee!!   Sob.....there I done went and said it, do I feel better? No, I'm still havin nightmares.....but therapy is helping. I always end my sessions with a Rebel Yell, please tell me I'm not in hell....
There ya go.....top that will ya', something you or I didn't even know until recently....half of my family is from Worcester MA, and I'm quite sure it's above the Mason Dixon line, I know none of them and they don't know I exist........Thanks ancestry DNA


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I may be kin to some of you folks....... take that!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crap, Dawg is a Yankee. It’s been a while since I studied Revelation, and I don’t recall reading anything about Dawg but surely this is another sign of Christ’s coming.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't no damned Yankee....ok, well....maybe I am...kinda  
Ima be needin' to swear y'all to secrecy....I don't want to be havin' to defend myself constantly....my own brothers and sister don't even know about this joyous revelation. I'm feelin' a bit queasy just thinkin' bout it....but I'll take my medicine, he probably was born down in the south and they moved up north when he was a small child. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I may be kin to some of you folks.......  take that!


After reading your story, I went and looked at a calendar, to make sure it was April 1st.  Maybe that explains why you like Oregon Ducks tractor colors.  :lol:

Larryu


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Dawg, my paternal grandparents left Vermont about 100 years ago, and moved to Tifton!  They couldn't cut it, and packed up and went back to Vermont after a couple of years!  Grandpa passed away shortly thereafter, and Grandma ended up here in Hollis, as a nanny! :huh: My father came to visit her, and that's where he met my mother!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn sheep, you coulda been swattin’ gnats with me! Sometimes it’s a very small world.....I bet them gnats is what ran em back to Vermont!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> After reading your story, I went and looked at a calendar, to make sure it was April 1st.  Maybe that explains why you like Oregon Ducks tractor colors.  :lol:
> 
> Larryu


Nope, it ain't that Larry, it's them smurf blue seats that I have a hankerin' for


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Only $14.95. How many, and what colors?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Only $14.95. How many, and what colors?


And now I can cross Dawg off my Christmas shopping list, I've found the winner!!!


----------

